# Want to start trapping



## higgy15jh

Ok, so I am 15 and me and a few of my buddies want to run a trap line. I pretty much know nothing about trapping except for what I have read in posts from these forums and others. What do I need to get started on trapping coyotes, foxes, and ***** (mostly foxes and coyotes). Also any tips and pointers on where/how to set them up. I live in Southern Kentucky and have 4 diffrent places eaten up with yotes and foxes. Any help would be greatly appreciated. . 
Also. It seems very difficult to get a coyote that roams many miles a day to step perfectly on a small trap. Whats the trick behind it, bait/scent or what.? Thanks agian


----------



## carp_killer

if you are new to trapping i would reccomend starting with **** because they are a lot easier to catch than a coyote for those i would reccomend a 220 conibear with some sort of bait for fox and coyote i have had my best luck with snares set in a fence line or along a path you could use a leghold but i have very little luck with them because a coyote or fox or **** will literally chew its leg off to get out


----------



## cya_coyote

i would agree starting with **** would be the easiest, as there are usually **** everywhere. as for the fox, i would recommend finding a copy of 'fox by the 100's. very good reading, and will give you some idea of what to look for as far as location, as well as show you some sets. also explains trap preperation and such.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## carp_killer

cya_coyote said:


> as for the fox, i would recommend finding a copy of 'fox by the 100's.
> 
> i would also reccomend that book


----------



## M*F

Get yourself a few books,and a copy of your states regulations(memorize these regs!) and start putting sets out. trapper_2 I have never seen a leghold trap, only footholds. I also have never ever seen an animal chew its leg off.


----------



## Never_summer

> Get yourself a few books,and a copy of your states regulations(memorize these regs!) and start putting sets out. trapper_2 I have never seen a leghold trap, only footholds. I also have never ever seen an animal chew its leg off.


I agree on not knowing what a leghold is, prefer the footholds. But I think you must be a better trapper than I am if you haven't had an animal chew itself off. I have caught 150 **** already this year and a countless number of other things, and I would say at least fifteen of those **** have tried to naw away. That and if you catch a beaver in a 3 and don't have a good fast drown set, its pretty amazing how fast they will sacrifice a limb for a life. I've caught three legged beaver, and also many of feet .


----------



## Mongojoe

Well, fact is, they ARE foot hold traps...but calling them "leg hold traps" is common, and I admit that I sometimes do it myself... But they are designed to grab and hold an animal's foot, NOT leg...and if the trap is adjusted properly, is the correct size for the animal targeted, is swiveled correctly, and the traps are checked regularly, I have seldom had a problem with animals "chewing their legs off"... I have often had ***** chew their numb foot below the trap jaws, this is fairly common, and even skunks will do this time to time, but I have caught a truck load of coyotes, and almost as many fox over the years, and never really had a problem with this. Altho, I will admit that I have seen it happen with coyotes a few times, and even with bobcats once or twice, but not often enough to constitute a problem... With beaver, I have not had one chew on his foot or leg that I can recall, but have had them twist or wring off, leaving a foot in the trap, which is the main reason I preferred drowning sets for beaver, or if I could not drown him, then plenty of swivels....but then, as I say, if a trapper checks his sets regularly, makes proper sets, and uses the proper size traps with swivels, this is not really a major concern...... Foot hold traps are the number one type of trap being sold and used today... If people were constantly looseing animals with them, they wouldn't be.


----------



## carp_killer

sorry for the mistake on calling them legholds thats what everyone in my area calls them and i start to say it every now and then if you guys have never had anything chew its leg off or try you must be really good trappers because i have been trapping since the 40s and have nevr had a single season without catching a foot of sort of animal


----------



## trapper14

M*F said:


> Get yourself a few books,and a copy of your states regulations(memorize these regs!) and start putting sets out. trapper_2 I have never seen a leghold trap, only footholds. I also have never ever seen an animal chew its leg off.


last season i found about 7 of my **** traps sprung with half of a foot still in them.


----------



## M*F

Let me clarify, muskrats wring their feet off, '**** chew out (underneath the jaws) if you dont use the proper size trap. I use strictly snares for beaver so I cant comment on that. I have had all these happen (never lost a **** though) but I have never had an animal chew above the trap jaw. The only reason I point these things out is that the antis ARE watching these forums and they love to save the screenshots with things like animals chewing their feet off, nontarget catches, "legholds" etc.To use as ammo. Not trying to belittle anyone, just have to watch the wording on these forums. :wink:


----------



## SD trapper

Before you go out and spend a lot of money on traps get yourself a couple of good books or videos. Like the others said, ***** are prob you best bet to get into trapping. The prices are pretty good so you can get some cash so if you want to get into trapping yotes and such you dont drop all you cash and not get any. Thats my .02


----------



## smitty223

Higgy- PLEASE begin by contacting your State Trapping Association, find-out when they are having a Trapper Education class, and plan on attending it with ALL of your friends who intend to trap.

You need to learn the regulations as well as the basics of trapping, including it's heritage, since admittedly you know very little about it (trapping).

Also, keep 1st & foremost in your mind, ALWAYS.......in that what you & your friends do on a trapline reflect on all of us who love our sport, and fight to keep our right to do so. Make an agreement between you & your buddies to ALWAYS follow the laws, and be an ethical/humane trapper. Hold one another accountable for this agreement.....and if anyone won't agree.....I suggest you distance yourself from them.

Please don't set traps without prior education & knowlege of them & all their aspects.

Smitty


----------



## Mongojoe

Gotta say... Smitty223 gave you some of the best information I have read yet.


----------



## Big Red

google fox trapping. There are several guides that you can read in the internet. these will discuss baits, lures and scents. All three of these need to be used at all foothold traps. Read and heed


----------



## canadian

I dont mean to sound rude because i personally think trapping is pretty neat but how to you stomach pulling the skin of the animals?

p.s. does it smell bad?


----------



## M*F

Canadian- Skinning animals is not "gross" at all. Actually, Id have to say gutting a deer is alot worse than peeling a critter. Putting up fur is an art IMO.


----------



## smitty223

lol....I agree with M*F...and will add it isn't for everyone.

I'd rather skin a critter than change a dirty diaper uke:

Smitty


----------

